# Florence hotels



## Simoncc (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm looking to arrange a city break to Florence in late June and wondered if anyone can recommend any good 3*/4* (or bargain 5*!) hotels.

Flights from our local airports arrive in Pisa and we will probably hire a car - is it therefore better to choose a hotel on the outskirts of Florence and go into the city when we want or are the city centre hotels a better option?

Does anyone have any suggestions for excursions outside Florence/Pisa?

Many thanks


----------



## Wombat (Mar 20, 2008)

We've stayed a number of times at Hotel Porta Faenza on Via Faenza. Its reasonably priced, walking distance to the train station (lugging your luggage through too many cobbled streets isn't much fun!) and lots of very reasonably priced restaurants in the San Lorenzo catering more to the locals.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 20, 2008)

The train from Pisa airport leaves from adjacent the baggage area. It couldn't be more convenient. There are several hotels a stone's throw from the Florence train station (sorry I can't recall the names) A car would be a huge hassle, as parking is such a premium.

I would stay right in the historic area. The nighttime noise can be a bit disturbing, but that is a small price to pay for the convenience of being able to have a cappuccino and  sweet and start your sightseeing. 

DW and I were there for an anniversary in 2004. It is still a fondly remembered trip.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Simoncc (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

I had been put off hotels that were described as being near the train station -my experience in Rome had been that this was the area that beggars congregated and I was hassled more often than I would like (which is none!). Can I take it that this isn't an issue in Florence?


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 27, 2008)

Although not budget hotels, I stayed in a Penthouse Suite on Starwood points at the Westin Excelsior for a few nights and loved the location on the Arno River overlooking the Ponte Vecchio bridge and close to the Uffizi Gallery and a ton of sights. The huge room terrace was a delight and the suite's furnishings were extreme luxury class.

The Starwood Grand Hotel was right across the square and you could have dinner/drinks billed to your room in the other hotel to earn more points. Very nice - very safe. You could walk to the trains in 10 min but we took a cab (overpacked for the trip!). I loved Florence - can't wait to go back.

Brian

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=43

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=45


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 30, 2008)

Try the Albergotto Hotel http://www.albergotto.com/index_en.html

We stayed here a few years ago and it was great  - reasonably priced and included a wonderful breakfast.  The staff were very helpful.  Our friends luggage was misdirected by the airline and they were instrumental in helping us find it.  A car is NOT necessary here.

Babs


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2008)

OK, I had to dig through some trip folders (DW makes one for each trip).
We stayed at Grand Hotel Cavour, Via Del Proconsolo #3, Florence,50122.
Phone your country code (ours 011) 39-055-282461. Email info@hotelcavour.com

They had a good breakfast, served one level below the roof garden, where you can sit with a view of the Duomo. At the time, if you stayed 4 nights, one more was free.

Location roughly between the Duomo and the main square in the historical area. Across the street from the Bargello Museum. No place in the old city was more than a 10 minute walk and most much closer. We rolled our luggage from the train station, but it was a pretty good hike and we opted for a taxi when we left. 

The only drawback was we had a street side room and it was a little noisy for a while after the bars closed. 

Enjoy Florence, it is wonderful.

Jim Ricks


----------

